# Stringers for Catfish



## zap

Hey All....

I have been having a real problem keeping decent eating fish on the stringer lately. Just last night for instance, I had a 3, a 5, and a 4.5 .........all good eating channel cats. But two released themselves! (so I let the last one go too....the pond/lake will be there next week too  )

Anyway, this is NOT the first time this has happened to me...and it made me wonder if anyone made a heavy duty stringer (chain...I hate threading fish on a rope). Maybe one with heavier wire or even with swivels on the clasps to keep a catfish from rolling around until the chain kinks and he can pop the clasp open.

Does anyone remember seeing anything like that or know where I should look?

thanks!


----------



## M.Magis

Check Catfish Connection. They have a stringer with swivels.


----------



## mrfishohio

Someone makes a "pro" stringer. It has stainless and brass clips with a nylon covered (aluminum?) cable so it won't make noise & scratch your boat. I think it's Cabela's I tied mine onto the end of a 10' or 15' heavy duty wally world rope stringer to give it plenty of length to keep the fish deep in the water.
Here's a picture I dug up from 5-3-01.


----------



## Ken G

I think I bought one like MFO's at WalMart once. I can't tell you if it worked or not I can't remember if I ever used it.

Your best bet is to put the fish on ice as you catch them. The quality of the flesh will be much better than letting them die on a stringer in warm water. This does make it more difficult to release them if you change your mind though.


----------



## mrfishohio

Yes, Ken is right, if you are keeping them, best to gut & gill them & pack them in the ice.


----------



## RiverRat

Hey Jim quick question...
Ive seen you with many hybrids and some big ones ...do you keep a lot of them to eat?

Scott


----------



## mrfishohio

No, I don't keep any. I used to a neighbor who was not able to fish due to his physical condition, that was one season, maybe two back in 2000-2001. He got worse & had to move. It's always a hassle as they are big, I used to gut & gill them & put them on ice. Anyway, they really appreciated the fish & often the big fish go belly up in the hot weather anyway.
I don't keep any anymore. If they die now, they are turtle food. I'm also not fishing like I was & don't think I've lost any in the last few years, it's mostly this time of year where you have to be real careful with them.


----------



## RiverRat

Thats why i was asking..i know sometimes they never recover in the hot times of the year, so i wondered if you kept them because they were going to die any way, makes sence to me..plus if you have someone that likes to eat them..even better.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## zap

Ken G said:


> Your best bet is to put the fish on ice as you catch them. The quality of the flesh will be much better than letting them die on a stringer in warm water. This does make it more difficult to release them if you change your mind though.



*nod* ...however remember...these are channels we are talking about LOL Most of them are still alive after riding home in the bed of the truck. And if being alive in warm water is hurting the meat...well....they are poison by now as warm as the water is...  


Thanks for the ideas all....I'll check for some of those swivel stringers.


----------



## Rod&Reel

I don't get it, how do you guys get by with cleaning your fish at the waters edge. It is against the law. Just read your fishing regulations and you will know that. I have no clue happens when you are caught because I don't do it, but It can't be good.


----------



## Stampede

Zap,what do you mean "they are poison by now as warm as the water is".


----------



## mrfishohio

Cut the gills, and bleed them & put them on ice.


> It is against the law. Just read your fishing regulations and you will know that.


That's interesting, I often gill & gut them. Then I packed ice right into the body cavity.
I think that's more so they can tell what species and also the length, which can't be ascertained with fillets.
Even if you didn't do that, simply putting them in ice would be an improvement over stringering them.


----------



## Stampede

I'd still like to know what was ment by they are poison by now with the warm water.I've never heard of this.Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## big black jeep

What do you mean by cut the gills and bleed them and how do you do that?


----------



## M.Magis

Stampede, I think that was meant toung-in-cheek. Someone mentioned fish not being good when kept in warm water. The "poison" comment was referring to how warm the water is now that we're all fishing in.


----------



## zap

Stampede said:


> I'd still like to know what was ment by they are poison by now with the warm water.I've never heard of this.Can someone enlighten me?



Sorry...been out of town for a while....


Well someone made the comment that...."The quality of the flesh will be much better than letting them die on a stringer in warm water. "


...which is a TRUE statement....

BUT in my experience....most of the cats I catch are still alive and fighting when I get them home...even if I don't transport them in water.

I guess I was not clear in my words. I should have just said that I am not at all worried about the fish dying on the stringer....as they are caught out of the same warm water in the first place and are hardy as hell. I don't think warm water hurts them as long as they are alive. (of course it would if they died)


sorry for the confusion


----------



## zap

M.Magis said:


> Stampede, I think that was meant toung-in-cheek. Someone mentioned fish not being good when kept in warm water. The "poison" comment was referring to how warm the water is now that we're all fishing in.



well...and CLEARLY said...thank you  


BTW....found a plastic stringer that has a safety catch on the loops. No bending...and no pulling will unhook the loops. Looking forward to giving it a try.


----------



## Rod&Reel

Wal-Mart has a nice 15' stringer with big swivels on it. It is under $4 too.


----------



## mrfishohio

Big Black Jeep..."What do you mean by cut the gills and bleed them and how do you do that?"
One way is to just cut the gills so the fish bleed out, some fish (like stripers) you cut the piece of jaw between the gills and it will squirt out. another way is to just take a knife & actually remove the gills. Almost all the blood drains out, then gut the fish & pack ice into the body cavity too.


----------

